# New Tool Review Forum



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to the Tool Review forum. 
This part of the site is designed for you to give us your real world review of tools and equipment that you've used either in the past or presently.

Please give us your honest opinion in these reviews along with other helpful information or experiences that you've had. *PICTURES ARE ALSO GREAT!* :thumbsup: 
Finally, if relevant show us some pictures of work that you've done with the tool. 

I look forward to reading these reviews and thanks for the time and effort you put into them.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

*** Reserved ***


----------



## Jim Picardi (Mar 10, 2009)

*Kreg Forman*

About two years ago I got a Kreg Forman (electric not pneumatic) and think it's the best thing since Lamello invented the biscuit joiner. I've been using the hand held Kreg jigs for a while but found i was taking too much time to clamp on to each part. I also found i was using the pocket screws for more and more of my cabinet assembly, so the Forman made sense.
Even if you don't want to spend the money for the table top version I think pocket screws together with biscquits are a very efficient way to assemble cabinets. They save a lot of clamp time and are much stronger than screws into end grain or plywood edges.
Jim


----------



## Bob Silkensen (Apr 13, 2009)

Nathan, Although not new to wood working I have been doing more of it the last couple years and plan on doing A LOT more when I retire. Anyhow, I have recently purchased a "Work Sharp WS300" and just this weekend a new "JET 1014VSI" Lathe. Both after a lot of thought and research. If you think either of these would be of interest I could try to do a "Tool Review" on either or both!

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

glfbob540 said:


> Nathan, Although not new to wood working I have been doing more of it the last couple years and plan on doing A LOT more when I retire. Anyhow, I have recently purchased a "Work Sharp WS300" and just this weekend a new "JET 1014VSI" Lathe. Both after a lot of thought and research. If you think either of these would be of interest I could try to do a "Tool Review" on either or both!
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.


I have the Work Sharp 3000 and have never had better sharpened tools, chisels, lathe, and carving tools. When I sharpen a tool from under the segmented wheel I mark it with a black marker and this helps me know exactly where I start to remove material.


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

I also Have the Worksharp 3000. Great sharpener!!!


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Craftsman Mini Circular Saw*

I wanted a small circular saw to use for small jobs. I bought the Craftsman Mini Circular Saw, 3 1/2" and it works great. It comes with a carbide blade and it'll cut through anything that I need it too.

The only drawback was the way you had to pull back on the safety, move a lever, and then start the saw which required two hands. I fixed it by using a zip tie on the first pull back safety.

It'll cut lattice, drywall, and any wood up to 3/4" thick without a loss in power.:thumbsup:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

funny thing. my grandfather cursed the biskit, wouldnt use an airless sprayer, said a hopper was for guys that didnt know how to texture.
he used to say the only power tool you need is a table saw and a skill saw. stuborn old man he was, miss him. he was a true craftsmen.


----------



## toollovingschultz (Jan 10, 2011)

*rip sizer from eurekazone*

Ive been using my new rip sizer from eurekazone for 2 weeks now this is a well thought out tool. It turns a 36 inch track and a circular saw into a unlimitted ripping device with a 25 inch width capacity.and at $250 is a bargain. the 36 inch fence keeps your cut nice and parallel and the 25 inch cut width lets you size 4 foot width sheets easily. this is a tool built to withstand the jobsite wich unfortunately a lot of tools are not today. Another nice thing is it is manufactured in new jersey when a lot of tools are being made in china that used to br built here.


----------



## toollovingschultz (Jan 10, 2011)

*worksharp 3000*

I used a buddys worksharp and this is a tool definitely on my list. I have always sharpened with a bench grinder if a tool is nicked bad and then went through a procession of stones. This tool made quick work and was very accurate.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

I bought a nice set of tools for doing miter frame cabinet doors. An Omga miter saw, dead on, slick cuts. And a Hoffman key machine. Cuts a dovetail slot in each part, the keys have a slight taper and draw the parts tight. Extremely well thought out machine. Have had them for quite a while now and they have proved to be durable. Got them for a job that required 2500 doors over a period of about a year.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

*Savannah hollowing tool*

Has any one had a beef about the Savannah lathe tools quality? I bought a hollowing rig with a laser frame at the wood show a few years back, thought for the price they looked nice. It was a carbide tipped hook nosed hollower with apparently a 3/4 inch wide bar. I had it out a week ago and was trying to use it on a red oak hollow form and the bar started to deform in a bad way. Looking at where it mounted in the handle they had necked the 3/4 inch bar down to 1/4 inch at the handle! What kind of dumb is that? It bent right at that weakened point.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Heres a shot showing the reduction at the handle


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I’ve bought several Saw blades from Harbor Freight. I’ve bought 10” and 7 1/4” in 40 tooth, 60 tooth and 24 tooth carbide blades. 
I have no complaints from any of these blades. They are basically disposable blades because re-sharpening would cost about the same as buying a new blade. 
Sawing hardwoods without any issues.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Gary Beasley said:


> Heres a shot showing the reduction at the handle


These people make great and strong tools https://www.harrisonspecialties.com/carbide-woodturning-tools/, and get your replacement cutters at AZCarbide. https://azcarbide.com/


----------

